# Groin Guard - Which one for Muay Thai ?



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i need a groin guard, touch wood so far ive only had kicks/knees 'brush' my crown jewels but i know one day im gonna take a big hit and drop like a stone lol

the thing is a lot of the ones on the market come with compression shorts, and these are waaaayyyy too long to be worn under thai shorts, so do i need the jock strap kind ?....do they stay in place, i dont want it moving around all over the place


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I use one by Evolution, its about 10-12 quid including del.

Its a jock strap with a plastic cup, 2 have lasted me since Dec and theyre still going strong.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive looked at the metal ones but they look like too much of a faff to fit, and surely as they dont compress at all, all the shock is gonna hit you in the groin anyway


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

The Jaco ones are really good, the ones inside the compressio shorts!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

yea but the shorts are way too long to be worn under thai shorts


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

BRUN said:


> yea but the shorts are way too long to be worn under thai shorts


True i hadnt read your post proper! Sandee ones are shit hot but the rope goes were things shouldnt go, Right up the butt and i see you dont want metal. Your only choice is spider guard then really??


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

ive just got a standard jock strap with plastic cup, only cost me about 5 - 10 quid from taskers and ive never had any problems with it in thai, although when im doing ground work in mma it can become uncomfortable


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I never really wear a groin guard for training as i feel it hinders me but last week i got smacked clean in the cheggies by a punch!!!!! So i think i will wear one now!!!

I i got a sandee steel thai cup took the strings out and then got a jock strap does the job, but nothing is gunna be comfortable ther is it?


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

where did you get the jock strap from ?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> True i hadnt read your post proper! Sandee ones are shit hot but the rope goes were things shouldnt go, Right up the butt and i see you dont want metal. Your only choice is spider guard then really??


I was gonna suggest the Jaco in compression shorts you can always roll the thigh/leg bit of the shorts up.

I started using one about 3 months ago for lutra livre an I've gotta say they blow all other guards I have used outta the water. The velcro fastening system is amazing even during Luta everything is protected and I have never had to adjust it...unlike all the other cups I have used in the past (boxing guards/thai metal cups and cheal shove down your pants stuff)even for thai..if you wanna go cheaper then if you don't mind the rope system up your crack and it's just for thai I'd get a metal one..cheap plastic ones are rubbish IMHO trust me you don't want em breaking onto your nuts and commander in charge!!!.:laugh:

If you are eventually gonna do ground work then deffo get the Jaco - seriously you will never need another groin guard again (unless you loose it!) so worth going with rather than paying several times for cheap alternatives.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

BRUN said:


> where did you get the jock strap from ?


Like a muppet i bout another cheap groin guard with a jock which came with a plastic cup, so i just took the plastic cup out and put the thai steel one in the jock. But in hindsight i cudda spent the same money on a decent one!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

If jaco done a shorter short they would be perfect, the metal cups would be the best IMHO we've got some jockstraps in by spider guard but they move around too much for my liking


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

willpac said:


> Like a muppet i bout another cheap groin guard with a jock which came with a plastic cup, so i just took the plastic cup out and put the thai steel one in the jock. But in hindsight i cudda spent the same money on a decent one!


Oh well...it's all a learning curve - these days I try to buy the best - as in the long run it always works out much cheaper - especially when it's for things like cups, mouthguards and gloves ...good health always wins over a phat wallet imho.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaco Guardian, hands down. Don't buy anything else.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

price isnt the issue, i just wanna buy the best

i was thinking of getting a spider or shock doctor one with a jock strap, but im worried about it moving around and not being a snug fit


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Then get the Jaco - miles better in terms of staying in place and overall protection.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

sorted, gone for the Jaco, ill just have to roll the legs up, or change to MMA shorts


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

good man - you won't regret it...honestly that velcro system is so logical when you think about it but a complete stroke of genius...feels good toooo. :laugh:


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

amazingly i can get away with it under my thai shorts without it sticking out the bottom too much

got the mrs to knee me in the nuts with it on, still felt it but wasnt as bad as without it lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

You got your Mrs to pop you one in the sack? Surely that's asking for trouble, even with the guard on giving a woman free reign is fraught with danger! LOL


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL so true - plus practice makes perfect so you don't wanna encourage it too much ...still It's normally Marc who tests these things on me  ...and do not get us started on testing the shops headguards.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

well i realised i shouldnt have as soon as she nailed me, she didnt hold back as much as id liked lol

got to say though once we started sparrin i forgot i had it on and the cup stayed in place really well, very impressed with it

just need to get some spare guardian shorts now so i can wash em properly between sessions, only seem to be sold in the US though


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

BRUN said:


> well i realised i shouldnt have as soon as she nailed me, she didnt hold back as much as id liked lol
> 
> got to say though once we started sparrin i forgot i had it on and the cup stayed in place really well, very impressed with it
> 
> just need to get some spare guardian shorts now so i can wash em properly between sessions, only seem to be sold in the US though


Mate cos there stupid! They cos not much less than the hole system, We got a call asking if we wanted them the other day and its not worth it. You will be better off just buying another system. Maybe in usa there cheper im not sure.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

if it comes to it i may import some but im presuming the postage costs would be stupidly high

ive seen it mentioned on a lot of forums in America about having spare ones and Jaco came through and put them to market, but yet again us in the UK have to stick with what we can get

the full system is $50 which converts to about Â£31, the shorts alone are $35 which is about Â£22, i dont think thats *too* bad

/edit

if i buy direct from Jaco the shipping alone is $20, which makes the total in sterling Â£34.12, have to see if i can find a US supplier with cheap postage, or as you say, buy a second one

found a discount code for Jaco, making the total $47.99 = Â£29.78, still too pricey for me, its the postage that does it


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

although the jaco gaurd is pretty pricey, its sooooo comfy, id never go back to the old jock strap style now

bought at a great deal from anaconda combat aswell


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

all about the metal ones


----------

